# Source for 4.9 mm foundation



## Jorge (Sep 24, 2002)

I just talked to a sales rep at Dadant & Sons to order some 4.9mm foundation. When I asked if they were considering selling it with embbeded crimped wire the answer was, "we don't know if we will continue this line at all". When asked further the man said that the sales were not that great and that they would probably (??) continue it for another year or so. 
This makes me think that it won't even last that long.
Does anybody have other sources for this type of foundation?

Jorge


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I believe that only Dadant makes it, although Brushy Mt sells it. I had not heard any rumors of discontinuing it. Hawley Honey Co. (Raymond Cooper) makes a 4.9mm embosser http://www.beesource.com/suppliers/smallcell.htm 

Maybe I should stock up before they quit making it. Frankly, I don't understand why everyone doesn't just use 4.9mm all the time and let things even out in the long run.

But I'm wax coating my PermaComb and having good luck so far with that.

I also bought some of the Dadan 4.9mm plastic and it is very nice stuff.


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

When time permits, Im going to try and do some research on small cell foundation sources. i havent used it myself but have some curiosity. i put out a message on here a few weeks back about what size cells were used in south america. since then i have found out that they use a pierco type one piece frame that is about 4.9 but that it is only sold there. perhaps there is a way to get it into the states.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That would be nice.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

I haven't heard any rumors of discontinuing it either. I will have to check this out through the grapevine. If it is true I will have to stock up on it too.

Wineman, from what I have learned about south american bees there are too groups. One which uses 5.4mm foundation brought in from the states. And those that use small cell (4.8- 4.9) this is for both EHB's and AHB's. This a rather generalization as south america is a big place.

Jorge, save your wax! If this turns out to be true I have a 4.9mm mill and can work the wax for you. But I need to re-setup up my milling to a more effiecient and suffistocated way which I am hoping to do this winter. For now stock up on Dadant foundation.

Clay


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

What's needed is for someone to manufacture simple 4.9 moulds. They've been made for many years, at least in Europe; they're currently available from Thorne's, in large cell size. All it really is is a pair of silicone rubber (I assume) sheets embossed with the pattern of the foundation. You make it a sheet at a time, and its just right for people with a few hives, for whom a roller just won't be economical.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Here is the reply about 4.9mm foundation from Dee:


Reply:
Hi Clayton and all:
Wanted to let you all know I called Dadant this morning and had a 
talk with Mr Jerry Hayes who is overseeing the 4.9mm foundation made 
and sold. Jerry said that the rumor I asked about is just that. . . 
rumor. 

He himself knows nothing about any discontinuance of the production 
of 4.9mm foundation in a year or so. The sales though not the most 
type sold, are steady in sales. 

so that the sales can continue to grow for what is needed for 
our industry and bees. Namely, an alternative method for keeping 
honeybees without all the various treatmens, especially with all the 
contamination cases and honey pulling off of the market croping up 
here and there around the world due to chemical resistance/residues.

So again, as far as Jerry Hayes knows, the foundation manufacturing 
is not being stopped any time soon.

Regards,

Dee A. Lusby


Clay


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyplace that I can get more information on making silicone forms? Is this for creating wax or plastic foundation?


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

As far as I know there's nothing available on making the commercial type, but there's plenty on rolling your own. Its on this site somewhere; do a search and you should find it.


----------



## Jorge (Sep 24, 2002)

I apologize for spreading the rumor on the supposed halting of 4.9mm foundation production at Dadant. I simply related what the salesman (I don't know his name) told me when I called to order some.

Jorge


----------

